# Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm



## sepp1348 (5. Juli 2014)

*Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Hi, ich betreibe den Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm momentan noch an meiner Onboard Soundkarte, würde jedoch gerne auf eine richtige Soundkarte umsteigen.
Einen KHV benötige ich nicht, da die Kopfhörer auch am Onboard laut genug sind.

Am liebsten wäre mir eine Soundkarte für maximal 60€. 
Wenn es unbedingt nötig ist auch < 100€.

Ob intern oder extern ist egal, das P/L Verhältnis sollte passen.


----------



## Thallassa (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Randnotiz: Bei Kopfhörerverstärkern und der ausreichenden Verstärkung eines Kopfhörers geht es *nicht* primär um die Lautstärke des Kopfhörers, sondern um die korrekte Darstellung des Frequenzverlaufs, der Öffnung der Bühne, der Verbesserung des Imagings und der besseren Herausarbeitung der Dynamik. "Laut genug" ist das allerletzte, unwichtigste aller Kriterien.

Das aktuell beste P/L hat der https://geizhals.at/de/fiio-olympus-e10-a828374.html


----------



## sepp1348 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Danke!

Ich schwanke momentan zwischen diesen Soundkarten:

FiiO Olympus E10
Asus Xonar DX
Asus Xonar U7

Welche dieser 3 eignet sich am besten? 
Höre mit den Kopfhörern hauptsächlich Musik (70% Musik, 30% Gaming), Surroundsimulation o.Ä. ist also nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Thallassa (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Der E10 kann sich qualitativ von den anderen beiden Absetzen. Es gibt keinerlei Treibergespiele, welches du scheinbar nicht brauchst, dafür wurde eben die Klangqualität maximiert.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Razer Surround - 7.1 Gaming Surround Sound - Razer Germany gäbe es für den Fiio E10, falls man es mal braucht


----------



## Kusarr (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

also mir wurde damals hier im Forum die Asus Xonar DX empfohlen; auch für meine DT990 Pro KH


----------



## drebbin (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab den E10 Olympus mit einem 990 und bin happy.
Der bassboost ist auch gut gelungen.


----------



## sepp1348 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Wodurch unterscheidet sich der DT 990 mit dem Fiio E10 Olympus vom DT 990 mit Onboard, falls das mit Worten beschreibbar ist?


----------



## SamSoNight (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Der Fiio E10 ist definitiv besser, flexibler und unkomplizierter als die DX. Und selbst wenn du unbedingt die Features oder Anschlussmöglichkeiten einer internen Soundkarte brauchst, wäre die günstigere Xonar DGX besser für Kopfhörer geeignet, das sie einen KHV hat und eine geringere Ausgangsimpendanz.



sepp1348 schrieb:


> Wodurch unterscheidet sich der DT 990 mit dem  Fiio E10 Olympus vom DT 990 mit Onboard, falls das mit Worten  beschreibbar ist?


 
Habe genau den gleichen Kopfhörer und ebenfalls den E10. Im Vergleich zu meinem Onboard ist der Fiio klarer und kräftiger. Der Unterschied ist nicht extrem, aber doch hörbar.


----------



## sepp1348 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Der Kopfhörer wird dann mit dem beigelegten (Klinken?) Adapter an den Fiio angeschlossen, oder?


----------



## SamSoNight (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Nö, ohne den Adapter. Der Fiio hat den normalen, kleineren 3.5mm Anschluss.


----------



## sepp1348 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Gibt es unter 100 € egal ob intern oder extern eine bessere soundkarte (mit khv) als den fiio e10? Surroundsound und ähnliche Features brauche ich wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Nichts, was mir bekannt wäre.


----------



## SamSoNight (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Vor allem nichts, was so direkt in Deutschland verfügbar ist  Die Auswahl an KHV/DACs ist hier, im Vergleich zu den Staaten, echt mager, leider.


----------



## sepp1348 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Wird der Fiio per USB an den PC angeschlossen?

Fallen durch den weit schmäleren Frequenzbereich des Fiio gegenüber dem Beyerdynamic irgendwelche hörbaren Töne der nicht unterstützten Frequenzen weg?

Hab momentan das Mainboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P7P55D LE
Hoffentlich werde ich mit dem Fiio (falls es der wird) Unterschiede feststellen können.


----------



## SamSoNight (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*



sepp1348 schrieb:


> Wird der Fiio per USB an den PC angeschlossen?



Ja klar



sepp1348 schrieb:


> Fallen durch den weit schmäleren Frequenzbereich des Fiio gegenüber dem Beyerdynamic irgendwelche hörbaren Töne der nicht unterstützten Frequenzen weg?



Die 20Hz-20kHz des Fiios sind so ziemlich genau das, was ein Mensch hören kann. Die Werte, die Hersteller bei Kopfhörern angeben sind auch nur theoretischer Natur


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Der Fiio ist P/L mäßig ein absoluter Schnapper und unter 150 Euro wirst du da klanglich nicht viel besseres finden. Nein, du hast dadurch keine klanglichen einbußen, ich sage mal so, ein grauer FIlter wird abgenommen, der KH wirkt viel authentischer und lebendiger, die Töne sind präziser und und und.. Du kannst ihn einfach mitnehmen und z.B. unterwegs auch einfach an nem anderen PC anschließen, und du hast keine Probleme mit Störgeräuschen, da er extern ist. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## sepp1348 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Okay, danke für eure Vorschläge. 
Ich werde mir den Fiio bei nächster Gelegenheit kaufen.


----------



## AlphaAlpaka69 (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Was würdest du sagen lohnt sich die Soundkarte ? Und wie sieht das mit Surround aus ? Ist der surround sound zum gamen gut ?
Grüße


----------



## JackA (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Nein lohnt sich nicht, weil der FiiO nur bis 150Ohm ausreichend ist. Auch wenn das nichts aussagt, bei Beyer triffts zu.
Die Frage wurde aber jetzt auch schon oft genug beantwortet, einfach Forensuche bemühen.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Welche Soundkarte für Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm*

Der Thread ist 4 Jahre alt


----------

